# Pal in hospital.



## postman (20 Jan 2021)

My old cycling buddy Seacroft Dave,is in hospital.Dave is one of five mature blokes I ring on regular intervals to see if they are ok.Well today a female voice answered.Dave has had a fall luckily his family have an emergency button arranged.So he was taken to hospital and kept in.It seems he has been getting confused.Might be coming later today.76 is not old today in my opinion,so you lot take care,I am going to ring him Saturday.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jan 2021)

Hospitals are dangerous places at present. Hope he gets out of there ASAP.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Hospitals are dangerous places at present. Hope he gets out of there ASAP.


I agree with you.I am a little bit worried myself.I am on a waiting list for a second look at my abdominal swelling.Another scan,I am thinking should I or should I wait.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jan 2021)

I waz in hospital for 4 days in September. It was not at all dangerous. Probably because lots of medical procedures have been cancelled due to Covid. It was very quiet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2021)

Please don’t delay any serious operation or hospital visit because of concerns about Covid.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jan 2021)

My missus hase been talking to my neice who works in Preston Hospital. She came off the phone so scared that she has banned me from going out on my bike. She is sheet scared that I'll have an accident and finish up in A&E to be followed by the cemetery. Maybe a bit alarmist, but I'm on the turbo for domestic harmony!
I only know three people who have had this virus, and they have all caught it in hospital. 
Good to know the NHS is protecting us.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2021)

The NHS isn’t there to protect the population, it’s not a police force. It’s there to provide medical care. So presumably patients in hospital who unfortunately catch Covid are there for medical treatment that cannot be provided elsewhere 

Hope @postman mate gets well soon, there’s usually a reason for non accidental falls and he’s in the best place for the medics to figure that out


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Jan 2021)

Hope your friend recovers well. Despite the fears, he is in the right place....


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Jan 2021)

Is he in LGI or Jimmy‘s? Father in law currently in Jimmy’s after a fall. He has covid which meant he hadn’t been eating causing him to be very weak hence falling over. He’s very good at faking being fine over the phone and FaceTime.
This is his 3rd fall in the last 4 years and Leeds hospitals are excellent. Hope your friend recovers soon


----------



## gbb (20 Jan 2021)

Falls and confusion, my mum had that last year, she went through a real bad patch with it. Turned out a water infection was the root cause. Seems so insignificant, a water infection but its outcomes are really drastic.
Were this the case with your pal, the hospital should soon see it.
Hope all goes well for him...and in turn you postman.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

Hope when you speak to him, you can both put other at ease.

Second Ming the Merciless on not missing any appointments that have been made for you.


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2021)

He is home,it seems he turned around after putting some cds away.Got his leg behind a metal coffee table then fell on it.His back is a mess bruised and imprints left on his skin.Nothing broken but badly shaken up.He sounds frail.but he is home after a four day hospital stay.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> He is home,it seems he turned around after putting some cds away.Got his leg behind a metal coffee table then fell on it.His back is a mess bruised and imprints left on his skin.Nothing broken but badly shaken up.He sounds frail.but he is home after a four day hospital stay.


Good news. Sounds like the sort of accident that could happen to anyone of any age. 
My father in law has been moved to a recovery hub in Yeadon. Unfortunately they are talking about him being there months rather than weeks.


----------

